# Wanted GTR R35 alloy wheel & DRL‘S



## GtrVermillion (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi, anyone have the original bumper DRL’s for sale and the side lights that fit on the corner of the front bumper?


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Ali, where in the UK are you based?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What year for?


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

2014 possibly, but I could be wrong! 









2014 gtr not starting.. PROBLEM FIXED!!!


Hi everyone, my name is Ali, i am new to this site. I own a 2014 gtr r35 recaro edition. I bought it as a damaged car repairing it myself, issue i have is that it started perfectly fine drove to move around in the garage many times but now out of the blue it doesn’t start, it cranks fine, no key...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It says vermillion in is user name and that colour is 2014 onwards


----------



## GtrVermillion (Feb 7, 2021)

Daytona99 said:


> Hi Ali, where in the UK are you based?


West Yorkshire


----------



## GtrVermillion (Feb 7, 2021)

Skint said:


> It says vermillion in is user name and that colour is 2014 onwards


Thanks


----------



## GtrVermillion (Feb 7, 2021)

Daytona99 said:


> Hi Ali, where in the UK are you based?


West Yorkshire


----------



## GtrVermillion (Feb 7, 2021)

Skint said:


> What year for?


2014


----------

